
Videos about Django - xngzng
https://github.com/rosarior/django-must-watch
======
lookACamel
Why are so many people using github to store these lists of educational
resources? Isn't this what wikis are for?

~~~
compedit
The audience for this sort of content is probably more familiar with issues
and pull requests than the wiki equivalent.

Plus it's easily discoverable, forkable etc..

------
ludwigvan
One of the best speakers on Django is James Bennett, especially his django in
depth and django the good parts presentations are highly recommended:

[http://pyvideo.org/speaker/25/james-
bennett/](http://pyvideo.org/speaker/25/james-bennett/)

------
pajju
Also check Python2web website for Videos.

Got an excellent collection. Highly Recommended for Pythonists and Django
Developers.

[http://python2web.com](http://python2web.com)

------
Walkman
Why don't just submit these to [http://pyvideo.org/](http://pyvideo.org/) ?

